# I just did oasis of seas vs Disney



## simpleohio

Disney vs Oasis of the Sea 

I have done 6 Disney and 2 celebrity cruises.  Plus 1 with Royal on the oasis. 

Here are my thoughts in random order:

Oasis has better internet! No comparison and Disney should catch up.   However I miss the Disney app. Royal has an app but doesn't work on the oasis. 

Regarding dining, oasis has more selections for food however lots of up costs.  I chose not to do any of the upgrades. The food was mixed, nothing was a stand out.  BTW Celebrity in my opinion has the best food on a cruise ship.  Disney would be more willing to get you something that is not on the menu, oasis was not really willing to make adjustments. 

However if you are going on oasis do the my time but make reservations in advance. Similar to Disney , we had same team but it feel so much faster.  I always felt dinner was a long 2 hour process but with this I was in/out within hour.   However, again can not stress make your reservation for time you want. 

Make reservations for all shows in advance!!  Entertainment is great for a cruise ship. Better than expected.  Comedy clubs fill up fast. Reservations!!  I was impressed especially since Celebrity has been so bad in the past. 

You may think more kids at Disney, I felt it was equal honestly on both. It may be the ratios and size of ship makes Disney feel like more kids but I felt like there were a lot of kids on oasis.  They were everywhere! Plus the pools all of them were very crowded.   I kept thinking how many more are going to fit, ha.  I didn't like the crowds on the oasis on upper decks. 

The oasis adult area is way cooler than Disney but they need an adult only real pool. What oasis  has was cool but both Disney and oasis has pros and cons on this one. 

Not a fan of the towel system on oasis. I get it so towels aren't laying out because of laziness.  It's more about control than theft. 

I miss funnel vision and movie theater!  I really miss funnel vision at the pool. I always enjoyed listening to Disney movies as I dozed in/out at pool.    Two nights they played a movie outside but the screen needs fixed , it's like some of the panels are burnt out.  They do show football though. 

Tv screen in room better on oasis. However, why charge for movies? It's like a hotel with  over the price outdated movies. Seems sad honestly. 

Regarding the room. I hated the bed on oasis and the pillows.  Can't figure out why I didn't get towel animals. Odd. 

Activities were mix. It's kinda of the same old same old.  Disney has more day time stuff and oasis has more night time.  Am I the only who is tired of all the spa sessions? There has to be more out there. 

Oasis is massive!!!  Still easy to figure out. But massive!!!  Very clean and modern.  If you are worried about motion sickness I would say go to oasis. It was odd I barely could tell we were moving. I miss the motion. I know odd but the motion made it feel like we were cruising. 

Best time to walk oasis is mornings. No one is out. Great exploring times. 

I did 3 excursions all with royal. All were good. 

Overall I was happy but it was so modern, crowded, and big!  I enjoyed Disney more but it's all about the balance.


----------



## gumbypee

nice comparison thank you!

btw, i have done Disney, Princess, and Celebrity and loathed the food on Celebrity - I actually lost weight on that cruise!  LOL food is so subjective


----------



## CesD

i agree.. MTD makes dinner faster and doesnt drag


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you... we are doing the Podcast cruise to try the Oasis.


----------



## hlm2007

We haven't done Disney yet (planned for January) but have done several Celebrity and Royal cruises.  I totally agree with the Oasis being a bit too big and crowded.  Royal has other categories of ships that are more to my liking - specifically the Freedom class ships.  

Thank you for the comparison with Disney!


----------



## kmermaid

Where did you sail to? What excursions did you go on?


----------



## simpleohio

Labadee ->Falmouth -> Cozumel

We did Chichen Itza all day tour in Cozumel. Lots of travel involved to do this.  Incredibly worth it but you just need to be a realist and understand the amount of time involved to get there


----------



## mevelandry

Would you do it again?


----------



## starvenger

simpleohio said:


> Best time to walk oasis is mornings. No one is out. Great exploring times.


This is how I discovered how nice breakfast a Johnny Rockets was (on the Allure). Just a nice, relaxing (and free) breakfast on the Boardwalk with a view of the water behind you.



gumbypee said:


> LOL food is so subjective


Couldn't agree more! But oftentimes that is a deciding factor as to whether you loved, liked or hated a cruise.


----------



## gumbypee

very true about food being deciding factor - I never thought of that before!!


----------



## KashasMom

We just got off the Magic and found it unbelievably crowded! There is ONLY one pool and you could literally STAND in it - there were so many people in it. The shows/activities in the Atrium were ridiculous. The atrium is so tiny and people were squished up against each other. It's definitely my least favorite Disney ship. I really liked that RCI had a buffet dinner with fresh food stations - food cooked right in front of you. Disney breakfast at Cabanas is the worst breakfast at sea. No need to "pay" to eat on any ship - lots of "free" food. Also - I believe that the Oasis does have a movie theater - and the shows on RCI are good as well. Lots of cruise options to keep us all happy! We're on the Allure in February and cannot wait!


----------



## John VN

We are sailing Oasis outside balcony rm 14,600, is there a room refrigerator? TIA....


----------



## karmacats

John VN said:


> We are sailing Oasis outside balcony rm 14,600, is there a room refrigerator? TIA....



yes, all oasis balcony rooms have mini fridges.  some get colder than others, so if you need it for medical reasons, contact royal's special needs dept. to make sure you get a super cold one.  the normal fridge that's already there should be fine for drinks etc.


----------



## John VN

karmacats said:


> yes, all oasis balcony rooms have mini fridges.  some get colder than others, so if you need it for medical reasons, contact royal's special needs dept. to make sure you get a super cold one.  the normal fridge that's already there should be fine for drinks etc.



Thank you very much!


----------



## disneyholic family

interesting that you found it to be so crowded..
we did the allure of the seas and found it to be much less crowded than the disney dream..
both were fully booked when we sailed on them, and while the allure holds something like an additional 2,000 passengers, the Dream felt far more crowded and far more often than the allure..

in fact, the only time i felt a crowd at all on the Allure was during the parade....
most of the time, DH and i would look at each other and say, "where IS everyone????"

but other than that, i also find the two cruise lines on par, with the edge going to disney


----------



## DnA2010

disneyholic family said:


> interesting that you found it to be so crowded..
> we did the allure of the seas and found it to be much less crowded than the disney dream..
> both were fully booked when we sailed on them, and while the allure holds something like an additional 2,000 passengers, the Dream felt far more crowded and far more often than the allure..
> 
> in fact, the only time i felt a crowd at all on the Allure was during the parade....
> most of the time, DH and i would look at each other and say, "where IS everyone????"
> 
> but other than that, i also find the two cruise lines on par, with the edge going to disney





We've done Oasis and the Fantasy  and found the Fantasy to be more crowded than the Oasis


----------



## ukintheus

simpleohio said:


> I enjoyed Disney more but it's all about the balance.



This sums up my own opinion on RCI.  Thanks for taking the time to do a round up of your cruise, I'm glad that you enjoyed it overall.  We found that we prefer Disney, but we also want to try other itineraries and other options.


----------



## bobbiwoz

On the Oasis right now, on the Podcast cruise.  We are on 8th deck, a bit forward and enjoy the location.  Room frig keeps a good temperature.  They showed a movie on the screens in the Aqua Theater last night.  That was enjoyable.  We have rain today, so the live Podcast cruise that we were hoping to be in the audience at the aqua theater had to be cancelled, and no other place large enough to accommodate the audience was available.

IMO, Dreams Unlimited has been great hosts on this cruise.  Tom and I have enjoyed the experience, but in general, we will stick to smaller ships.  I would do another Podcast cruise.

Yet, my cousin loves tha Anthem of the Seas, and we will join her on a cruise once we agree on an itinerary.


----------



## surran12

simpleohio said:


> Disney vs Oasis of the Sea
> 
> If you are worried about motion sickness I would say go to oasis. It was odd I barely could tell we were moving. I miss the motion. I know odd but the motion made it feel like we were cruising.
> 
> Overall I was happy but it was so modern, crowded, and big!  I enjoyed Disney more but it's all about the balance.



We're thinking of giving Royal a try for the first time and I am torn between Allure and Liberty. While I really want to try Allure I am worried it won't feel like cruising and being on the ocean. I would be getting an oceanview Baloncy but am curious how that part felt to you or anyone else who has been on Allure. Thanks.


----------



## DizneyNutz

surran12 said:


> We're thinking of giving Royal a try for the first time and I am torn between Allure and Liberty. While I really want to try Allure I am worried it won't feel like cruising and being on the ocean. I would be getting an oceanview Baloncy but am curious how that part felt to you or anyone else who has been on Allure. Thanks.



I can't speak as to the ocean view Balcony because we had a Central Park Balcony which we enjoyed very much. We have cruised DCL 8 times with 7 of them between the Dream and the Fantasy. We just sailed the Oasis Jan. 8th. We really enjoyed the cruise and the ship. The ship is not immune to movement however. Our cruise was just behind that huge cold front that pushed all the way South and brought high winds on the entire cruise except the final day. The ship rocked day and night to the point that the Captain apologized for the constant conditions. It got comical at times seeing crowds of people on the Promenade walking sideways with the roll of the ship. We still enjoyed the cruise however and booked another on the same ship while onboard. We say give the large ship a try.


----------

